# Watson we love you!



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

Watson, be happy where ever you are and I love you with all my heart!!! you were always the most people orientated Rat and never the sick one, yet you are the first to go. A year and 8 months, I hope we gave you a good life, you certainly changed mine!








She had to be put to sleep last night, she was fine friday but yesterday she got more and more weak through the day, lethargic and not eating ironically I took them all in for a routine check in the morning and was told to keep an eye on her, but she was just dozy then. By the evening she was really pale and had eaten and drank very little so I rang for an emergency appointment. I took her in and when he started feeling her she started bleeding from her urinery tact (so much for a small rat) - she had some form of internal bleeding the vet suspected small tumours in her kidneys or bladder which were not detectable by hand. I keep having nightmares that It was because she was always under foot and she almost got herself trodden on on a regular bases, I know that's stupid. My partner is away on a charity event with his work and I haven't even told him that she was sick yet and now she is gone! 







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news to hear.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

RIP  she was lucky to have you! Such a cute rat


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.

She is a cutie!!


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you guys. I am currently bracing myself for the but it was just a rat comments from my colleagues - morons but hey. Thank you again for your nice comments.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. She wasn't stepped on, but sometimes bad things just happen to good rats. It's the rat way... Love fiercely, Live bravely then die young; leave everyone wanting more. It's unfair, but it's the deal we human's accept when we adopt rats.


----------



## ilovemyrats01 (Jul 18, 2013)

So Sorry For Your Loss 

RattBurglarr)


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.. She sounds like se was very well loved.


----------

